# Updated ZBLL Algorithms



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 26, 2011)

Update 9/3/2012: thanks to an email I received it looks like I didn't have everything in correctly. Specifically CO on 2GLL Sune. So with that minor update I need to set this up again:

ZBLL Algorithms.pdf

ZBLL Algorithms.doc

ZBLL Algorithms.odt

Sooo…. I've been away for a very, very long time. I don't really know where to put this anymore, as I don't think it's appropriate for me to bump that ancient "Happy New Year" post from those many years ago. This seems to be the place that best suits it, so I'm putting it on this subforum.

First an apology for the delay. I told some people that I would likely have this out by the end of summer, but that didn't happen because, quite frankly, I'm got really, really lazy. Before that my senior year of high school was a bit hectic and so far my freshman year of college is causing me some grief (my fun has died and only recently come back to life (props if you know where I go to school)). But I've been chugging away at fixing up my ZBLL algorithms periodically, and I just got through a full scan of the document Thanksgiving morning at about 5. Basically, every algorithm has been looked at and either been kept the same or improved upon. Of course this is up for discussion and debate, as I got rid of a ton of <R,U,L> Sune and Anti-Sune algorithms that people may have liked but that I found to be rather slow. There were even a few L and T cases where I acknowledge that I could not find any algorithm faster than COLL+EPLL. I've updated Anti-Sune's recognition to be much, much more logical (I'm sorry about being stubborn with it before). I assume you want the link now. Here you go:

ZBLL Algorithms 3.00.pdf

ZBLL Algorithms 3.00.odt

ZBLL Algorithms 3.00.doc (let me know if there are problems -- .DOC format has given me issues before)


I hope you guys enjoy these. And please let me know if you find anything you want changed. If you really want those L cases I deleted because I thought them inferior, but you don't, let me know! I love getting email and in the past year I have gotten exactly 6 emails relating to ZBLL. And 2 were just thank you notes. I know that something must be wrong (for example, I put in the Anti-Sune images and mirror the Sune algs for the case rather hastily, so there could easily be mistakes there), and I want to know about it.

Anyway, I hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving and can spend your winter holidays (whichever one you celebrate) learning ZBLL.

Happy solving!
Simon Swanson


----------



## ianography (Nov 26, 2011)

You like ZBLL, don't you? 

Although I don't think that I'll ever learn ZBLL, it's still fun to look at. Also, hoorah for Pacific Northwest! I'm just making wild guesses and saying that you're going to school at either WSU or Whitman.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha yeah I really like ZBLL. More than is healthy, really. I think most people are in your position: they like to look at it and maybe tinker a little bit but really will never attempt it.

And sorry, but I don't go to school in the region. I just changed my location because I'm home for Thanksgiving.


----------

